# Canada PR



## vrijesh (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello 

I want to move to Canada for which I have been going through the PR process. I approached Y Axis and Opulentus. Y Axis is really expensive, almost double the price of opulentus. But my friends have given a good review about it. Reviews in internet have not been great about Opulentus. So I am confused now. 
Also wanted to understand how complex is this process? Can I do it on my own?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, you can do it on your own. The following G of C website provides all information needed. 
https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vrijesh said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to move to Canada for which I have been going through the PR process. I approached Y Axis and Opulentus. Y Axis is really expensive, almost double the price of opulentus. But my friends have given a good review about it. Reviews in internet have not been great about Opulentus. So I am confused now.
> Also wanted to understand how complex is this process? Can I do it on my own?



You will be doing it on your own even if you pay a consultant as they cannot get the required materials for you, nor can they do anything to ensure you get in.


----------



## trarget2019 (Aug 23, 2018)

i want to go with Canada immigration consultant. I have currently discussing with Bridage visa & Global quest & Y-Axis in Mumbai. Can anyone please help to select better or suggest if any other consultant better than these in Mumbai region


----------

